# Ayuda para elegir entre estos bafles



## mhv26 (Dic 20, 2009)

Bueno les comento que tengo un Marantz 2275 y quería comprar un par de bafles... no tengo ganas de armarlos y la verdad que no se un pomo del tema
Mi presupuesto es de $1000 (si se puede menos mejor!). Me estuve fijando en internet bafles usados que me puedan servir y encontre estos...
articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-73984287-espectaculares-bafles-technics-sb-lx70-usa-200w-nuevos-_JM
articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-70007196-bafles-columnas-ken-brown-elliot-hi-end-_JM
Cuáles de las dos opciones me recomiendan? Suponiendo que el tipo de las columnas ken brown aceptara una oferta de $1000
Gracias


----------



## Emi77 (Dic 20, 2009)

Es dudosa la configuracion de las Ken Brown por que el uso del woofer en el lateral hace que se pierda la imagen estereo a menos que tenga un corte por debajo de los 100hz y ese woofer debe estar cortado por lo menos a unos 600hz por que un medio de domo de tela generalmente reproduce de los 600 o 800hz en adelante.
Corrijanme si estoy hablando cosas que no son.

Por ese presupuesto me parecen lindas estas columnas yamaha.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-73395796-bafles-columna-yamaha-ns-55-impecables-_JM_

Saludos!!


----------



## mhv26 (Dic 20, 2009)

Esas columnas ya las vi pero el precio es por cada una!!
Lo de la imagen estereo no me preocupa mucho realmente.. mas alla de eso cual crees que se escuchara mejor de las dos opciones?


----------



## Emi77 (Dic 20, 2009)

Supongo que en bajos deben sonar similar, en medio y agudos me quedaria con las Ken, deben tener mejor respuesta fuera del eje por los drivers que utilizan, a simple vista es la unica ventaja que le encuentro, tal vez la calidad sea mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2009)

mhv26 dijo:


> mas alla de eso cual crees que se escuchara mejor de las dos opciones?



Por que no vas, visitas a los proveedores y te sacás la duda? El de los Technics dice que lo podés probar todo lo que quieras. El otro dice que consultes antes de hacer la oferta, así que tendrías que ver si te deja escucharlos....Te vas con un par de CD de tu música preferida y los escuchás.

No hay forma de comprar a distancia un baffle a menos que hayas escuchado uno igual, así que la unica posibilidad es que los escuches...


----------



## mhv26 (Dic 20, 2009)

Bueno sí, lo ideal seria probarlos los dos.. primero voy a ver si puedo ir a ver los technics que me quedan más cerca


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 30, 2009)

Yo le daría importancia al efecto stéreo, sería una pena tener un buen ampli como ese, con unos parlantes de buena calidad, pero no tener un buen efecto stereo por la disposición 
Claro que si nunca los vas a escuchar sentado en la habitación donde están los parlantes tampoco tiene mucho sentido, aunque es bueno prever que tal vez tengas ganas en algún momento de disfrutarlos "de lleno" quedándote donde están...


----------

